# pigeon and people conversation



## Nasa (Jul 11, 2013)

i noticed my pigeon giving some reactions of to me...
when i blink my eyes..he too blink his eyes.. when i close it for longer time ,he too do the same..
when i open mouth and close it...he do the same...
and whenever i call him "babuuuuuu"
he sounds to it...
what is the meaning of all these reactions in pigeon's language?


----------



## Nasa (Jul 11, 2013)

Also the baby pigeon speaks "emm"
and i can feel his heartbeat strongly whenever he speaks this looking at me as if telling me something...bt am not able to understand the meaning..
do anyone know?


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

yes,right! I felt the same of the above. Actually, I am thinking to myself that pigeons are able to understand some body language of humans. They have certain level of intelligence. I saw many videos in youtube. The most famous one s are taking the underground tube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUa6roo5qHQ

BBC record:
http://youtu.be/oKl03cXV9Ts?t=40m30s


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we are fellow humans same as you, how would WE know?..lol..


----------

